# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  Agel goes SA - Looking for MLM Partners

## gel-guru

*Hi Network Marketer,*

Do you know that Agel is coming to South Africa very soon? 
In 3 weeks there will be a first big meeting in Johannesboug.

NOW it is the time when Network Marketer gets a legacy position! 
Join my team and get some great global leaders underneath you!


Everyone who didn't know what agel is:

Agel is a Product Innovator. Suspension Gel Technology and a ground floor opportunity worldwide. BUT agel grows very rapidly. 
48 Countries are open for business and the next 5 countries are coming soon.  

Get all details at www.agel.com

For more details about the meeting in Johannesboug call me:
Get the big picture and my details on www.geluniverse.com

FREE Website for my Team Partners www.agel24.com 

Let's rock the world with agel !!!
See You soon.

----------


## gel-guru

What a journey!

*Agel started very well in SA.*

My Group is taking off now. 
Leadership is comming up...

Now it is the right time to jump on.
The agel train will speed up very soon and you can become a big part of it.

Let's rock South Africa with agel.
Welcome to my team.

You are willing to locking arms with my group in SA feel free to contact me.

----------

